# I no longer endorse Canfield Crampons. (carnage asada)



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

*update*
Sorry for the misleading thread title. This was an update of my use of these pedals for riding other than DH/FR. 
For DH/FR I still feel these pedals are plenty strong and I hope people are even more inclined to buy them after reading this thread.
My lack of endorsing these, is from the fact that I do 30+ mile aggressive rides and how the pedal would have left me more stranded than other pedals. 
*update*

Let me first say that performance wise, I still think they are the best pedals you can buy for the money. 

Unfortunately, I found out yesterday that the spindle is not as strong as I would have hoped. Took a hit into a somewhat rotten stump which was not really even close to other hits I have put it through. Looked down to see the whole spindle massively bent in big time. 

The good news is that the pedal bent and did not snap. I was also able to ride it back down the mountain, but it obviously would not spin. 

On the other hand, I have had other pedals that have chewed through a few cranksets and never bend once. I guess there is a price to pay for light weight, even with well-designed pedals like the crampons. 

I was using mine for AM and Light FR sometimes on 30+ mile rides. After this, I will probably not be going back onto the Crampons, as if this would have happened miles from the car, I would have had to walk back instead of just riding it out with a bent crank. 


I will likely be trying the Point One pedals next just for the hell of it. I still want the thinnest possible pedal and hopefully their spindle holds up better, which it actually might considering it is beefier in the spot where the Crampon folded (tapered bit from bushing out). 



All the Canfield haters are probably jerking off right now with pleasure that I switched my stance on these pedals. I weigh over 200 lbs suited up, so for lighter people, these may still be way more than strong enough. I will probably put another set onto my DH bike eventually if I don't like the Podiums as much. I don't think they would ever fail under rider foot loads, but for hooking a stump out in BFE, I want something stronger. These pedals will NOT spin if the spindle is bent at all.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

YoPawn said:


> Let me first say that performance wise, I still think they are the best pedals you can buy for the money.
> 
> Unfortunately, I found out yesterday that the spindle is not as strong as I would have hoped. Took a hit into a somewhat rotten stump which was not really even close to other hits I have put it through. Looked down to see the whole spindle massively bent in big time.
> 
> ...


Bend it back! :thumbsup:

Sure beats the hell outa blowing a pedal apart that cant be replaced or snapping the end,,, Ill take a bend and a vise its cheaper than replacing a smoked pedal...

235lbs (before breakfast and gear) and my new set look as bad as my last set after the first ride I swear I did all I could to hit every F"n" rock on the way down... LOL I was a bit PO'd brand new 1 run and I gashed a crank end smashed the pedals a few times really hard and smacked a bashring... Was not a smooth line choice day...


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

bullcrew said:


> Bend it back! :thumb:


Even if I bent it back (it's 20+ degrees bent BTW) or got a new spindle, the body got damage from the spindle bending.

Not too happy with the changes made to the new crampon pedals, which seals my decision to not go back to them for now.

Bullcrew, you're twice the gear whore I am. :thumbsup: Have you tried the Podiums yet?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

YoPawn said:


> Even if I bent it back (it's 20+ degrees bent BTW) or got a new spindle, the body got damage from the spindle bending.
> 
> Not too happy with the changes made to the new crampon pedals, which seals my decision to not go back to them for now.
> 
> Bullcrew, you're twice the gear whore I am. :thumbsup: Have you tried the Podiums yet?


I took alans out last week and Im not swapping thats for sure...... Didnt feel as planted or precise... They were good Ill say that but not enough to take mine off.... I love the feel of the crampons.

20 degrees  yeah Id call Chris on t and speak to him. Im not a huge fan of the new pin design I modified mine and they are stellar now same feel as before now and grip too...

I tapped the holes almost through so the pins bottom out flush with the pedal backside went 2mm longer hollow allen pins that seat 1mm in so they are now only 1mm longer than stock.
Didnt bother tapping the center holes for pins no need Ive rode these in water, rocks, ruts etc and they gripped like a stuck pig...


----------



## good4nothing (Aug 14, 2009)

Might also want to take a close look at the Twenty6 Prerunners - low profile, really light, burly so far. I got a pair for my DH rig and just picked up a second for my AM bike. Frigging pins stick to anything.










https://www.twenty6products.com/products/


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

YoPawn said:


> Even if I bent it back (it's 20+ degrees bent BTW) or got a new spindle, the body got damage from the spindle bending.
> 
> Not too happy with the changes made to the new crampon pedals, which seals my decision to not go back to them for now.
> 
> Bullcrew, you're twice the gear whore I am. :thumbsup: Have you tried the Podiums yet?


Nothing but good things to say about the Podiums. 
I have been beating on them at Northstar for a few months now and they are solid. More time will tell, but they still feel like new as far as being tight and strong. I have about four months of regular dh use on them and have confidence in their longevity.

I have not had such good results from the Twenty6 Prerunners, I broke pins out of the cage (taking parts of the cage with them) the first day I used them at Northstar.
They did stick to your shoes like crazy though.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

good4nothing said:


> Might also want to take a close look at the Twenty6 Prerunners - low profile, really light, burly so far. I got a pair for my DH rig and just picked up a second for my AM bike. Frigging pins stick to anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. Weight and cost don't have me too stoked on trying those. Likely not as strong as the crampons, but cost way more. Podiums look like the second best fit to what the Crampons provide.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

tacubaya said:


>


I have a pic for the record, but I don't know if I should post it on the internet. I know people love seeing snuff pics, but I don't see it serving any useful purpose for either customers or Canfield Bros.

The only reason I am on here stating my current opinion is for posterity sake. Letting people know that I keep it real when reviewing products. I gave a lot of praise for these pedals with the caveat that they needed to last a long time for me to 100% sold. Almost sold me.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

1soulrider said:


> Nothing but good things to say about the Podiums.
> I have been beating on them at Northstar for a few months now and they are solid. More time will tell, but they still feel like new as far as being tight and strong. I have about four months of regular dh use on them and have confidence in their longevity.
> 
> I have not had such good results from the Twenty6 Prerunners, I broke pins out of the cage (taking parts of the cage with them) the first day I used them at Northstar.
> They did stick to your shoes like crazy though.


I hear they are pretty tight at the spindle, as in they don't spin very easily. While good for DH and jumping, not so good for 30+ mile rides.

Have you found that to be true? Did they loosen up after some riding? I don't want my pedals to flop around unchecked, but I also don't want to loose too much energy to them.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I want to see it, please post it!!!

*Sh1t happens even to the best engineered products out there. *


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> I want to see it, please post it!!!
> 
> *Sh1t happens even to the best engineered products out there. *


Just photoshop a pretzel with a crampon pedal. That's about what mine looks like now.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

One thing that pisses me off slightly though. BOTH my pedal and my damn crank are bent now. Crank is just barely bent enough to toss into the garbage. 

I would rather have a completely bent crank and working pedals than neither working at all.


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

n/d QUOTE=YoPawn]I hear they are pretty tight at the spindle, as in they don't spin very easily. While good for DH and jumping, not so good for 30+ mile rides.

Have you found that to be true? Did they loosen up after some riding? I don't want my pedals to flop around unchecked, but I also don't want to loose too much energy to them.[/QUOTE]

I have been beating the piss out of my Podiums all summer and the bearings are still stiff. Other then that no problems at all.


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

Ultralight mtb product breaks. I cannot believe it.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

YoPawn said:


> Interesting. Weight and cost don't have me too stoked on trying those. Likely not as strong as the crampons, but cost way more. Podiums look like the second best fit to what the Crampons provide.


You are joking right a 313GM flat pedal with CHROMOLY axle?


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

If I remember someone on this forum brought up a strength issue due to the spindle being exposed...I also remember the fanboyz KNOWING it wasn't going to be an issue.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh come on its 1 pedal i've seen flatboys destroyed.... it happens i've chucked my bike and me sideways completely.from a massive pedal strike. Chaulked the he'll out of the crampon and middleburn still going strong, every part has a point or a freak moment this can happen. Victim of circumstance...


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

YoPawn said:


> I have a pic for the record, but I don't know if I should post it on the internet. I know people love seeing snuff pics, but I don't see it serving any useful purpose for either customers or Canfield Bros.


Of course there is a purpose.

Here is a product that broke. Here is how it broke. You already have an explanation for why it broke. Buyer beware.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

bullcrew said:


> Oh come on its 1 pedal i've seen flatboys destroyed.... it happens i've chucked my bike and me sideways completely.from a massive pedal strike. Chaulked the he'll out of the crampon and middleburn still going strong, every part has a point or a freak moment this can happen. Victim of circumstance...


It's 1 pedal, but what failed? The exposed spindle. Victim of circumstance, or victim of design? Either way, covering the spindle at the expense of a few grams could have saved (thus far) 1 customer $140. I know everyone isn't on the same budget as a broke out of state college student, but that's why I don't own these pedals.


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

YoPawn said:


> One thing that pisses me off slightly though. BOTH my pedal and my damn crank are bent now. Crank is just barely bent enough to toss into the garbage.
> 
> I would rather have a completely bent crank and working pedals than neither working at all.


If both bent, doesn't that say something for the pedal? If the pedal was thrashed, but the crank was fine I could see some doubt, but with both being bent it seems to me that if the crank bent too, that you took a pretty damn hard hit! (enough to legitimately bend a pedal I would think?)


----------



## good4nothing (Aug 14, 2009)

1soulrider said:


> I have not had such good results from the Twenty6 Prerunners, I broke pins out of the cage (taking parts of the cage with them) the first day I used them at Northstar.
> They did stick to your shoes like crazy though.


Were they the prerunners, or the older Rallyes







?

I've been pretty amazed at the beating the prerunners can take - I'll i've been able to do is break some of the pins off (which are made to shear off).

As to the OP's cost/weight issue, I'm not sure why a pedal that's 80 grams lighter, has a stronger & better protected spindle, and only costs 40$ more than the crampon is so unappealing .
The podiums look dope though.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

ccspecialized said:


> It's 1 pedal, but what failed? The exposed spindle. Victim of circumstance, or victim of design? Either way, covering the spindle at the expense of a few grams could have saved (thus far) 1 customer $140. I know everyone isn't on the same budget as a broke out of state college student, but that's why I don't own these pedals.


No like posted above his crank is bent also which means the pedal prioobably reduced the impact jolt...

My last set looked a hell of alot worse than the point 1 posted LOL beat to hell chunked pins gashes and flat out hammered on rocks and plenty of rocky stuff ridden.. No issues, so thats not to say its not a design flaw but given the fact they take one hell of a beating proven for how light they are I dont sway from mine at all... With the cost of these like any light component you are not paying for toughness rather weight to strength ratio and with lighter weight comes a compromised mass in this case.. BUT in defense I have sen alot of other pedals exploded


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

You don't bend a crankarm on a slight impact, unless they're flimsy xc cranks. Credibility gone...


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

man that is crazy!!

so out of curiosity and to clear it up.... Was it an impact directly on the spindle that caused it or was it your pedal hit something and caused the spindle (and crank) to bend? If its the later than it doesn't seem like the exposed axle would have really been the culprit.

I have had mine since the day the first batch arrived and still am riding them. I finally lost the first pin today on a 26ish mile ride. The new ones look even better and they seemed to have solved all the old problems (foot rub and pins coming loose). I can't wait to get my hands on a pair for my next build (also canfield related)

Sucks that your pedal broke but it happens. 

It will be good to hear your review on the podiums compared to the canfields. They seem like solid pedals to me. It will be interesting to hear what you think since you will have a fair amount of time on both.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

climbingbubba said:


> so out of curiosity and to clear it up.... Was it an impact directly on the spindle that caused it or was it your pedal hit something and caused the spindle (and crank) to bend? If its the later than it doesn't seem like the exposed axle would have really been the culprit.


Even if it was only an impact to the pedal that caused the spindle to bend it could be due too the fact that the pedal is so thin. It might not be directly due to the exposed spindle but to the serious lack of material in the pedal.

I know I've just never seen a bent pedal. Seen a lot of smashed pedals and ripped out pins but never a bend. I am very curious to see a picture of this carnage.


----------



## Trail-Shredder (Mar 13, 2010)

I still love my Crampons... But like most light weight products...not always the most durable. 

Mine have taken a few good hits on some extra large boulders...lost some paint, knicked the top of a couple of pins, but other then that...seem pretty durable to me. Overall, still the best grip/feel of a flat pedal I have run.

(oYo)


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

YoPawn said:


> One thing that pisses me off slightly though. BOTH my pedal and my damn crank are bent now.


I think it must have been a pretty hard hit then?

---
A few years back the spindles in my Truvativ pedals bent because of soft material: no hits, just pedaling... and the ship with the warranty replacement burned at sea


----------



## stumo (Feb 29, 2008)

dbabuser said:


> You don't bend a crankarm on a slight impact, unless they're flimsy xc cranks. Credibility gone...


EXACTLY :thumbsup:

If you hit anything hard enough it'll break.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

"man, i was just riding along and a pebble flung up and hit my pedal. pedal bent, crankarm bent and it ripped the bb right out of the frame and i lost a leg"


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

YoPawn said:


> One thing that pisses me off slightly though. BOTH my pedal and my damn crank are bent now. Crank is just barely bent enough to toss into the garbage.
> 
> I would rather have a completely bent crank and working pedals than neither working at all.


wait, so an impact that was enough that it bent both your cranks and your pedals, and you're dissing the pedals?

Sounds like you should be pi$$ed at yourself for hitting a tree


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

this thread has made me decide to get a set of crampons.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

cdburch said:


> this thread has made me decide to get a set of crampons.


This thread has made me question every aspect of my existence.

I mean, if I can damage a bike part by hitting it on a rock, what can I really hold onto in this cruel life?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

rofl, you hit your pedal/crank hard enough to bend your crank and your pedal, and your complaining? are you running raceface next sl carbon cranks, or something manly and strong? If you're running super light cranks, then I'll mark it up to bad luck, as I've hit mine more then enough times hard enough that they should be bent or broken now, but if you're running strong cranks, you obviously just hit wayyy harder then you realized if it was hard enough that even with the pedal taking the majority of the blow, you still bent your crank. 

Either way though, to each their own, if you don't want them, nothing is to stop you from not running them! I'll still be running mine!


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

If you hit hard enough to blast both crank and pedal then it's sorta hard to blame the pedals. Have you even called Canfield to see what they can do?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

saturnine said:


> "man, i was just riding along and a pebble flung up and hit my pedal. pedal bent, crankarm bent and it ripped the bb right out of the frame and i lost a leg"


Man what a coincidence same thing happened to me but my balls got caught between the tire and seat tube. Good thing I leave them in my wifes purse that could have hurt!


----------



## Diggidy (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah, I'm sorry, but if you took a hit hard enough to bend the steel spindle as well as the crank arm, then it wasn't just a little crash and you are ridiculous to blame this as a durability problem with the pedals.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

OK let's clear some thing up here folks. 

The pedals are plenty strong! I have hammering on them for quite a long time. I do recognize they are not as strong as other pedals though. 

Whether the impact was big or small and how it felt to me is not the question. I did not crash from the impact. I have had other impacts with these pedals that have felt way harsher without being bent. 

My point is more in how they failed, leaving them completely useless. 

If I was on a longer ride, this would have not been fun. 

I have had other pedals that bent the **** out of numerous crank arms without breakage. 

The spindle on the crampons had no visible hit marks ever. Being exposed is NOT a durability issue. Being thin might. 

The pedal was hit on the body and pushed the spindle to bend. 


The pedal body itself is damn near indestructible. Only issue now is that the spindle gnared up the bushing hole and bearing hole. 

The crank is only bent about 1-2 degrees. Enough to not be used. I also hit it at a really strange angle, which I don't think cranks are designed to take. A stronger pedal would have still bent the crank, but not bent itself. 

They are still great pedals and people should still consider them, even after my experience. I have never said they are a bad product or that everyone should hate them. I am just stating my own experience. I would never once question the safety of these pedals for a pure DH application, as if they do fail, they obviously do not make you crash and fail correctly. Once again my beef would be with not having a working pedal. Never been a concern until now.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Still running a set of the crmpons - still have issues with pins backing out (even after blue loctite, red loctite, silicon, epoxy etc). A nice pedal but a bit of a pain in the a$$ on the maintenance side of things.

Also have a set of the point one podiums. The axle seems a bit beefier, but the bushings are TIGHT. Eventually they will loosen. Either that or I will throw some valve grinding compound on em for a bit.......

For those weight weenies - my crampons - 378g, my podiums - 368g. measured on the same scale.

Pawn, I was one of your biggest critics, primarily due to the way you were jerking off about how these were the greatest thing since the bicycle wheel, but I am sorry for your loss, and kudos to you for admitting a problem.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

Let me also say that I feel blessed to have ridden these pedals for the last 10 months. 

I hope to not come across as someone trying to completely slag on a product. Just pointing out one important thing. 

If anything people should be more inclined to buy these pedals for pure DH after reading this thread. It is really important to know a product will fail in a way that does not mean going to the ER room directly due to the product. 


Are you guys getting this or what?


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

YoPawn said:


> The crank is only bent about 1-2 degrees. I also hit it at a really strange angle, which I don't think cranks are designed to take. A stronger pedal would have still bent the crank, but not bent itself.


You are retarded. /end thread


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

YoPawn said:


> My point is more in how they failed, leaving them completely useless.


lol I don't know, isn't that almost the definition of failure? 

I know what you are saying though, you wanted some sort of "limp home" feature, which is not always practical to design into something reasonable...


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

How could a pedal shaft fail, but limp home?

I'm looking for this design feature... it's pretty important to me.


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

I'd much rather have my pedal shatter than have it destroy the cranks which (for most of us) cost a lot more than pedals.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I can't even visualize what the hell this pedal damage looks like. Post the darn photo man.


----------



## stumo (Feb 29, 2008)

Gemini2k05 said:


> You are retarded. /end thread


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diggidy (Jan 1, 2008)

rpet said:


> I'd much rather have my pedal shatter than have it destroy the cranks which (for most of us) cost a lot more than pedals.


Exactly. I'd hope like hell you're running cranks that are more expensive than your pedals...

The "feel" of a crash/impact has no importance on the actual force experienced. Just because you think you've hit the pedals harder, you obviously hadn't, or else they would have failed then instead of now. **** breaks on bikes, pretty frequently actually when you're riding at a high level.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

pics or gtfo


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

saturnine said:


> pics or gtfo


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

This thread sure got entertaining pretty quick. 

I am not on a crusade to bash the product. So many people are stuck in that mindset, that any time anyone has anything bad to say about anything, it is taken as if the person is spouting holy gospel. :nono:

Here is the point of this thread.

I praised these pedals for quite a while and "thought" they were just as strong as my previous pedals, because I had nailed them pretty hard and they held up. I felt it would be right to correct my assumption that was put out publicly. These pedals are clearly not "as" strong as my last pedals, which would have left me with a bent crank and a working pedal. If I was 15 miles from the car, having a bent crank that can still somewhat function is going to get me back. A frozen pedal will not. I could also ride a bent pedal if it bent outside of the pedal body and not inside like mine did. I have never seen a pedal failure like mine. (not that I've seen too many, first pedal I have ever broken like this).

I praise these pedals for not snapping and failing in a way that does not cause extra pain. If someone where to come up short on a big huck, and one of the pedals failed, you would still likely be on your bike.

By posting this into the DH forum, might have been a little misleading, as I use these pedals more for longer AM and epic XC rides than DH and FR. I figured people here would actually find this personal experience useful. I would be more than happy to toss a set onto my DH bike (if the redesign was what I wanted) with no worries at all to my safety.

Who the f_u_ck cares if they crash (their fault) on a DH run and bend a pedal or crank? Just walk down and ride another day. Not so fun when are far form the car.

I thought the internet was full of nice people with high levels of reading comprehension? Where did we go wrong?  :band:


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

what cranks?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i thought my volvo was super safe until i drove it into a wall and it broke. time for a hummer, i guess.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

davec113 said:


> what cranks?


SLX.

Never seen a crank bend where mine did. And I have bent a lot of cranks! Seems like the others took more force to bend, so might have been a flaw in the crank? Pretty strong otherwise.

Bent 5mm above the pedal insert. Feet were flat going about 5-7 mph around a bend with lots of bushes overgrowing it. Left foot forward in 9 oclock position hit square on. Strange as I usually only hook pedals when they are hanging back. Stump pushed pedal spindle towards BB, so it likely crushed into the hollow forge area that is not intended to take forces in directly that direction.

I have had other crashes on this pedal/crank combo before going much faster, with no issues. Pedal probably didn't deflect as fast as other times because it was a right turn and I hit my left pedal going into the stump at the apex. Crank probably would have been fine if my foot was at 6 oclock or 3 oclock.

I will probably be replacing them with another set of SLX cranks. Not as indestructible as my Gravity quad DH cranks, but half the weight.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

saturnine said:


> i thought my volvo was super safe until i drove it into a wall and it broke. time for a hummer, i guess.


After I post about reading comprehension, you post this...

Thanks for proving my point I guess. 

I am done with this thread. You guys can go back to taking your frustration out on me however you feel fit. As long as it makes you feel good, I am happy.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Pretty burly cranks, you're prolly right about hitting them in the wrong direction. I'd chalk it up to bad luck.

My Kona Wah Wah pedals have taken a ton of abuse, cheap and only 100g or so heavier than the more expensive and less reliable brands...


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

I would really like to see some pictures still. You bent your crank in a new exciting way and bent, instead of shattered, a pedal. Both uncommon things. Crampon bashing aside, I think they would both be interesting pictures.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

YoPawn said:


> After I post about reading comprehension, you post this...
> 
> Thanks for proving my point I guess.
> 
> I am done with this thread. You guys can go back to taking your frustration out on me however you feel fit. As long as it makes you feel good, I am happy.


fun, eh?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

no offense yo P, but you are missing the point completely. read through this thread with an open mind. then, refer to this handy summary to make sure you've understood things correctly:

a. you did not perform a reproducible test. as others have pointed out, sometimes what feels like a huge smack on the pedal was actually aimed at an angle that meant no damage resulted. sometimes a relatively mild whack seems to damage that same brand of pedal. so your observations about how this same impact would or would not have affected another type of pedal is pure 100% conjecture. 

b. the objective facts, apparently (since no pics have been posted, and you only recently revealed the key data point of WHAT CRANKS you were using) include the fact that the SLX was bent. that is a pretty damn strong crank (I assume yours was the two-ring version?). To put it another way: how many times, with another brand of pedal, have you bent an SLX or other similar crank? based on my own experiences, several pedals on the market would have broken in half under such an impact. the fact that these Crampon spindles only bent, and the body didn't grenade, seems to have convinced some readers here to buy Crampons. What do they see here that you don't?

c. so after all the smoke and poor communication so far, it comes down to you saying that Yes these pedals are strong, but gee it would be nice if the bent spindle failure would still enable the pedal to spin. Yep, it would be nice. Again, though, this is not a reproducible experiment. it's luck of the draw. sometimes a spindle bends in a way that prevents rotation, sometimes not. I've seen both outcomes. 

btw my Podiums arrive Thursday.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

frorider said:


> no offense yo P, but you are missing the point completely. read through this thread with an open mind. then, refer to this handy summary to make sure you've understood things correctly:
> 
> a. you did not perform a reproducible test. as others have pointed out, sometimes what feels like a huge smack on the pedal was actually aimed at an angle that meant no damage resulted. sometimes a relatively mild whack seems to damage that same brand of pedal. so your observations about how this same impact would or would not have affected another type of pedal is pure 100% conjecture.
> 
> ...


This post is one of the most logically coherent and correct posts existing on mtbr right now.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

and likely going to hold that position for quite some time.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

good4nothing said:


> Might also want to take a close look at the Twenty6 Prerunners - low profile, really light, burly so far. I got a pair for my DH rig and just picked up a second for my AM bike. Frigging pins stick to anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twenty-six pedals are 3x the cost of very good pedals at $220+ MSRP. I can get a good set of Deity Decoys, Kona Wah-Wahs or similar for the range of $80. I think I'll take my chances on a cheaper set of pedals in the DH park since it'll take 3 cycles before I'm out the money. In the DH park, much more likely to clip a pedal and bend a spindle or strip out the pins.

Don't get me wrong, beautiful pedals, I'm sure they work well, and they are light as air. But, unless you're sponsored, seems like a not very cost effective option to me.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

This thread has made me want to go out and buy a pair of those sexy looking Point 1pedals...they claim that "The Podium pedal has a finite element analysis optimized axel for the greatest strength to weight ratio." (the accounting department made them say that after the very expensive FEM software package they invested in spit out a simple metal cone design for the axel of their new flagship $200 pedal ...).

Maybe that means it can be pedalled home after an "external-force-induced-partially-catastrophic-structural-integrity-compromising-event" (aka rider screw-up)?

Or maybe I'll just keep rocking my Wah-Wahs... ;-) :thumbsup:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Either way" crampons rock" and i don't think yopawn was so much bagging as it really is one of those freak things. Maybe title was a bit hasty but it was apparently a odd hit and a weird thing, either way thanks for posting yopawn no worries and its always cool to hear about those freak things.


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

i think im gonna get me some crampons soon
sounds like my frame will be destroyed before the pedals will [riding a jedi, im guessing i will be destroyed first]


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

you keep saying "I've had pedals that bent the hell out of the crankarms"
why would bending a crankarm EVER be a better alternative than bending a pedal? :skep: 
cranks cost more than pedals... :madman:


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

byknuts said:


> you keep saying "I've had pedals that bent the hell out of the crankarms"
> why would bending a crankarm EVER be a better alternative than bending a pedal? :skep:
> cranks cost more than pedals... :madman:


Not always.

PreRunner Pedals: $265

Saint Cranks: $224


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

so: from what we've gathered in this thread

"usually, pedals get completely destroyed and ripped off, not bent, leaving me to pedal home with only one working pedal. but THIS time, rather then a catastrophic crash that risked injury, it bent a bit, leaving me to ride home with one working pedal (and that really makes me mad!!!1!!1)"

"I hit hard enough to bend my cranks. If the pedal had stayed solid, I would have bent my cranks in hard enough to hit my frame (yes, I've done that, and I'd infinitely rather have a busted pedal then risk frame damage from trying to pedal and getting the cranks stuck, smashed into my frame). "If the pedal had broken, I'd be out a pedal anyway." Sounds like you had the bad luck of having the pedal be strong enough to bend the crank and not break outright, but not be strong enough to hold firm. 

But mostly, it sounds like in your effort expand your e-c0ck reputation for being "Mr. tell it like it is review guy" you made some bold statements, and then want to publically make a big deal about how actually, now that a new light has been shed on them, you'll be honest and change your review. 

Here is what people are trying to tell you that you don't get - it is entirely ok to change your review of something after you've had more experience with it. I really liked my double barrel when I first got it, which in retrospect was mostly because I paid alot of money for it. After spending alot of time trying to get it to work correctly though, I eventually didn't like it as much. Nobody is complaining if you're doing that about a pedal you previously really liked. What everybody is making fun of you for, and calling you a jackass for, is that when you smash something at an odd angle, sometimes sh1t happens and it breaks in a surprising way. You don't need to suddenly go back on everything you said, you just got a little bit of bad luck. It doesn't mean the pedal are sh1t. You hit at an angle the bent a set of slx cranks? It means you took a hit at a nasty angle. Its a bummer. But its not the end of the world and it doesn't mean these pedals are significantly weaker or more of a problem. You couldn't finish your ride? Again, its a bummer, but when you hit hard at an odd angle, it can destroy pretty much anything out there.


----------



## good4nothing (Aug 14, 2009)

Swell Guy said:


> Twenty-six pedals are 3x the cost at $220+ MSRP. I can get a good set of Deity Decoys, Kona Wah-Wahs or similar for the range of $80. I think I'll take my chances on a cheaper set of pedals in the DH park since it'll take 3 cycles before I'm out the money. In the DH park, much more likely to clip a pedal and bend a spindle or strip out the pins.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, beautiful pedals, I'm sure they work well, and they are light as air. But, unless you're sponsored, seems like a not very cost effective option to me.


Truth.

I still run a pair of Veggie Burgers when I know i'm going to be doing stupid **** that I expect to traumatize my bike - cheap, grippy, and inde****ingstructible. Also the size of bricks and like a pound each, but definitely a fraction of the price of anything here and way more bomber. However, relevant to pedals in this thread, both the crampons and are podiums are pretty high dollar items (both around 160$ shipped on the interweb), and you can easily get the prerunners for only 20-30$ more.

I don't think there's much of an argument that the prerunners are worth 2-3X the Decoys unless you're a pretty big weight weenie, and I'm positive i'll grenade a pair of prerunners long before I could hope to blow up 3 sets of deitys. But, in answer to the OPs retardedly expressed issue: I doubt that either the crampons or the podiums will live any longer than the the prerunners from what i've seen so far, and they're lighter and stickier at more or less the same price point.

If you're in the market for a set of luxury pedals (100$+ ?) the prerunners are super-dope. But, as with either the the podiums or crampons, they are by no means economical.

P.S. OP: Seriously, how the f*&k are you going to start and perpetuate a thread like this without some pictures? I think it's sketchy that you say you hit something hard enough to both trash a crampon, and bend an SLX crank (first i've heard of), and did it without beatering or being willing to throw some pictures up. If this had happened to me, I would be running out to buy 2 pairs, seeing as how this pair managed to survive bending an SLX arm without annihilating your ankle or dumping you unceremoniously on your ass.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Where's the thread saying YP no longer has a hard on for slx cranks?


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

This makes no sense. I run Saints and Straitline pedals. So by your logic, I should be happier if I bent a set of $300 cranks, but my $80 are ok? I call BS on not hitting something hard. You don't just ruin cranks or pedals by barely clipping something.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I wonder if a set of flypapers would have fixed this?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

maybe crampons need moar shimzzz


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

Here I am, back in the thread.  

OK, I will admit I am pretty bad with trying to convey what I am really trying to say. Seems to be a major problem with me on the internet.  Some of you guys completely get what I am trying to say while others don't. That is a failure on my part I guess.

"I no longer endorse Canfield Crampons. (carnage asada)" is a misleading title, as I actually do still feel these are good DH pedals worth buying (in terms of strength). My no longer giving these pedals raving reviews stems from my use as a pedal pedal used for longer rides. I have yet to ride a pedal that feels as efficient and good to my knees for long rides. Since I had posted good reviews of them in the Dh forum I thought it would be appropriate to update my stance on them. I am not trying to convince other people that the pedal is crap, just trying to tell it like it is. I am no longer using these pedals for the same application. That is my own personal update. Take it however you want. 

I apologize to anyone for giving a false indication of my intentions. Canfield bros. are a great company. They are selling a DH race pedal. It is entirely my own strict wants that has me turned off on using these pedals for the same application. 

I am here to more or less give details of my experience. Not to come to conclusions as to how hard of a hit it was. It just so happens that my "experience" didn't seem like much of a hit. SLX cranks are great. It is completely pointless to argue how everything bent and what force it took and if it was a freak, flaw, whatever. Completely not the point for me. IF the spindle really is stronger than I am currently thinking, then that still does not change the fact that I bent one in a way I would never expect a pedal to bend. I personally would rather have the crank bent and don't care about $$$, just getting my ass out of the woods before it gets dark and cold. Comprende?  


YoPawn endorses these pedals for DH use (the old version anyway). 


Once again, sorry for creating such a fuss over this. It is my fault for putting this into the DH forum and not clearly stating my perspective and use of the pedals early in the thread.



I updated the first post of mine to hopefully clear things up a bit. I can now see why people are hounding on me, but to be honest you are arguing something I never intended to be an argument point. Whether or not a product fails is one thing, how it fails is more of my focus. In fact, I state both pros and cons of how they failed. Bending and not snapping is GREAT, especially if it took as big of a hit as you guys think it did (for safety), but for pedaling 10 miles, not so great. Everything fails at some point, so this is very important to me. I did state these pedals are not as strong as I had thought. That statement is not provable, just my observation and best guess based on events.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

*Request a pic?*

This is a pic of the Crampons that Mitch Ropelato rode last season. Chris has a pic of Benders pedals, we'll have him post it as soon as he has a sec.
Yopawn, I hear what your saying and I agree that getting stranded with broken parts is no good. I've broken a crank spindle off and pedaled, one footed, miles back to the car. Not great but there is usually a way out and everything breaks eventually. I'm just just glad your not hurt! Give me a call, I'd like to hear more.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

just post the pics and be done with it. pander. give the audience what they want.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

flymybike said:


> This is a pic of the Crampons that Mitch Ropelato rode last season. Chris has a pic of Benders pedals, we'll have him post it as soon as he has a sec.
> Yopawn, I hear what your saying and I agree that getting stranded with broken parts is no good. I've broken a crank spindle off and pedaled, one footed, miles back to the car. Not great but there is usually a way out and everything breaks eventually. I'm just just glad your not hurt! Give me a call, I'd like to hear more.


Damn dude! That one has seen way more gnaring than mine has. 

I would like to apologize directly to you guys, for this thread. When not taken in context with my other threads praising your pedals, it seems like I am being a ******. I have laid the pedal into schit before that caused my whole bike to jump into the air from the impact, with no issue, thus why I was rather shocked to see it bend when it did.

I would with no doubt buy a new set for my DH bike if you guys put pins back into the center area.  

To a certain point, you can't avoid walking out of the woods. I agree. It is also very difficult to trust a product again for the same application, regardless of how much evidence there is of other people thrashing it way more without failure.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

What he said.

Now that we know how you felt & we get there's no ill will & we're all happy now...



tacubaya said:


>


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Lance endorses posting pics! lets see em!


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

William42 said:


> Lance endorses posting pics! lets see em!


He actually was in Denver today SPECIFICALLY talking about this. He said he felt personally violated that this thread has gone this far without a single useful picture being posted..............


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Limped out? Sounds like you able to walk out. If the spindle had snapped..then you may have had to limp out with a huge gash in your leg. Consider yourself fortunate the spindle just bent. Sounds like a good enough reason to keep using them to me.


----------



## Trail-Shredder (Mar 13, 2010)

YoPawn said:


> OK let's clear some thing up here folks.
> 
> The pedals are plenty strong! I have hammering on them for quite a long time. I do recognize they are not as strong as other pedals though.
> 
> ...


I'd say get smoother at riding. If you are impacting hard enough to bend your crank arms, there are not too many pedals that are going to withstand that abuse on a repeated basis.


----------



## stumo (Feb 29, 2008)

The guy is a complete moron.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Keep on diggin!*

...


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

On a side note, how are the crampons for backpedalling?


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

3 pages of nonsense with no actual pictures of the damage? Complete FAIL.

I run Wellgo MG-1 pedals. I have purchased 3 pairs for my 3 bikes. $35 each and they are each still running fine after 3+ years.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Demo-9 said:


> 3 pages of nonsense with no actual pictures of the damage? Complete FAIL.
> 
> I run Wellgo MG-1 pedals. I have purchased 3 pairs for my 3 bikes. $35 each and they are each still running fine after 3+ years.


The trend now is $200+ pedals, everyone should have one, they are the bestest ever!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Demo-9 said:


> 3 pages of nonsense with no actual pictures of the damage? Complete FAIL.
> 
> I run Wellgo MG-1 pedals. I have purchased 3 pairs for my 3 bikes. $35 each and they are each still running fine after 3+ years.


LOL cant imagine 3 years on magnesium pedals and DH, ride way too many spots that have way too many rocks and aluminum suffers too much already.

Congrats on 3 years on the MG1s:thumbsup:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Demo-9 said:


> 3 pages of nonsense with no actual pictures of the damage? Complete FAIL.
> 
> I run Wellgo MG-1 pedals. I have purchased 3 pairs for my 3 bikes. $35 each and they are each still running fine after 3+ years.


nice, thats pretty good. we got about 6 months out of our house set before there were no more pins, and no more places to screw pins in because the pedal body was so mushed. they never gripped very well at all, and nobody wanted to ride them after riding a good pedal. Just out of curiosity, where do you ride? are the rocks abrasive or smooth?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

flymybike said:


> This is a pic of the Crampons that Mitch Ropelato rode last season. Chris has a pic of Benders pedals, we'll have him post it as soon as he has a sec.
> Yopawn, I hear what your saying and I agree that getting stranded with broken parts is no good. I've broken a crank spindle off and pedaled, one footed, miles back to the car. Not great but there is usually a way out and everything breaks eventually. I'm just just glad your not hurt! Give me a call, I'd like to hear more.


Yopawn's been busted talking trash by the man himself!! And with no pixs to back up his story none the less. :nono: This thread just got more funny. :thumbsup:


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

Iceman2058 said:


> On a side note, how are the crampons for backpedalling?


ok i lol'd.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

sooo...pics?


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

so, you hit your pedal [your fault] hard enough to bend it, and you can no longer endorse it, cause....you're a hack?
so, you get an elka demo shock from go-ride, that is totally not right due to set- up or bad-shock, and you totally rip it on the internet?
and you.... get whatever product, and totally love it or hate it, in a manic-depressive kind of way, and love it or rip it on the internet, cause that is who you are?
s h i t breaks; that is life. nothing is perfect, or forever. get over it, and yourself, and STFU and ride your equipment, and enjoy the ride.
jeebus


----------



## invol2ver (Jul 14, 2009)

the prerunners are expensive but tyler is a stand up dude and makes a great product.


----------



## invol2ver (Jul 14, 2009)

the prerunners are expensive but tyler is a stand up dude and makes a great product.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

invol2ver said:


> the prerunners are expensive but tyler is a stand up dude and makes a great product.


Lol what's that got to do with the crampons?

Crampons are great i ran twenty6 pedals from the begining and they are great pedals too. But after having ridden both the crampons definently have one up on the twenty6 pedals as with others too.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

This thread is still going sans pix? lol


----------



## invol2ver (Jul 14, 2009)

nothing but it seems everyones deal with the prerunners is the price


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

invol2ver said:


> nothing but it seems everyones deal with the prerunners is the price


For good reason. That's an outrageous price for a disposable, not so strongly built part. (they look cool though, that's what matters right?)

So, ummm.... still no pics???

Seriously?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

invol2ver said:


> the prerunners are expensive but tyler is a stand up dude and makes a great product.


LOL yeah Im aware of that Tyler and I go back before twenty6 was a company! :thumbsup:


----------



## good4nothing (Aug 14, 2009)

backcountryislife said:


> For good reason. That's an outrageous price for a disposable, not so strongly built part. (they look cool though, that's what matters right?)


Again, truth. But if you give a **** about cost, you're not out buying crampons or podiums either. I'm confused as to why something that can be had for 30 extra bucks over the crampon somehow sends prerunners into the stratosphere compared to the other high-dollar pedals being discussed. Also, they're stickier than the crampons and a hell of a lot easier to keep that way since the traction pins don't mangle the hell out of the threaded pedal body when they let go.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

good4nothing said:


> Again, truth. But if you give a **** about cost, you're not out buying crampons or podiums either. I'm confused as to why something that can be had for 30 extra bucks over the crampon somehow sends prerunners into the stratosphere compared to the other high-dollar pedals being discussed. Also, they're stickier than the crampons and a hell of a lot easier to keep that way since the traction pins don't mangle the hell out of the threaded pedal body when they let go.


Ive ridden both and replace the pins on both. They are pretty on par with one another and Ive mangled the edges WAY beyond getting pins to go in let alone angled the wrong way on prerunners... So from a guy whos ridden them both and swapped pins on them both as well as have a significant amount of time on both the crampons are a more centered pedal. I run ALOT of stuff and my chime ins are usually backed with first hand experience with both with a HUGE variety of terrain and temperatures...

Twenty6 are great products but when its hammering down a nasty trail theres less pedal strikes with a crampon as well as they are stable and have a centered pocket feel that keeps grip completely planted with no for or aft roll from a high center over the pivot point...


----------



## good4nothing (Aug 14, 2009)

bullcrew said:


> Ive ridden both and replace the pins on both. They are pretty on par with one another and Ive mangled the edges WAY beyond getting pins to go in let alone angled the wrong way on prerunners... So from a guy whos ridden them both and swapped pins on them both as well as have a significant amount of time on both the crampons are a more centered pedal. I run ALOT of stuff and my chime ins are usually backed with first hand experience with both with a HUGE variety of terrain and temperatures...
> 
> Twenty6 are great products but when its hammering down a nasty trail theres less pedal strikes with a crampon as well as they are stable and have a centered pocket feel that keeps grip completely planted with no for or aft roll from a high center over the pivot point...


Interesting about the centered feel and the role of the pivot point on the crampons, that make a lot of sense. I ride with a guy who also swears by them, and rode them for a few days before eventually settling on the prerunners. We've since swapped the two pairs just for giggles, and both ended up figuring the overall quality was a wash. Having said that, I don't have nearly enough ride time have the nuanced impression that you obviously have, and you make a good point about the profile/pivot.

Thanks for taking the time to write that, and i'll probably check out the crampons again when I've killed the prerunners.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

good4nothing said:


> Interesting about the centered feel and the role of the pivot point on the crampons, that make a lot of sense. I ride with a guy who also swears by them, and rode them for a few days before eventually settling on the prerunners. We've since swapped the two pairs just for giggles, and both ended up figuring the overall quality was a wash. Having said that, I don't have nearly enough ride time have the nuanced impression that you obviously have, and you make a good point about the profile/pivot.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to write that, and i'll probably check out the crampons again when I've killed the prerunners.


BTW If I came accross irritated or mad Im not and that wasnt the intention so sorry if it seems that way. LOL
:thumbsup:


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

:madman:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

BLING******


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

them're sweet! Do they come in green?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

dbabuser said:


> them're sweet! Do they come in green?


Nope just fancy plaastic black with the aerodynamic yellow reflectors to blind spectators!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

custom? cause if I can find some, I would absolutely rock them on my town bike, those are a fuggin blingtastrophy


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

William42 said:


> custom? cause if I can find some, I would absolutely rock them on my town bike, those are a fuggin blingtastrophy


LMAO the worst part is I could actually see my dad putting these on his contraption that was a bike at one time...

Hell Id even roll a hershey kiss shaped aluminum foil hat for him so he can put it on and whirl around like a flying saucer!


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

William42 said:


> nice, thats pretty good. we got about 6 months out of our house set before there were no more pins, and no more places to screw pins in because the pedal body was so mushed. they never gripped very well at all, and nobody wanted to ride them after riding a good pedal. Just out of curiosity, where do you ride? are the rocks abrasive or smooth?


Northeast. I would say mostly smooth around these parts. I pulled all of the long pins and replaced with a shorter pin and removed a few all together from each pedal set. I run them with 5.10 shoes so they combo grippy enough for me. Plus I ride 3 bikes (DH, FR, DJ) so the usage gets averaged out across 3 pedal sets. Fair to say that the ones on my DJ should theoritically last forever.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Demo-9 said:


> Northeast. I would say mostly smooth around these parts. I pulled all of the long pins and replaced with a shorter pin and removed a few all together from each pedal set. I run them with 5.10 shoes so they combo grippy enough for me. Plus I ride 3 bikes (DH, FR, DJ) so the usage gets averaged out across 3 pedal sets. Fair to say that the ones on my DJ should theoritically last forever.


yah, agreed on them being the best DJ pedals ever

Anyway, back to whats important - where the fyck are these pictures yopawn?

This thread is as good as the one where that kid found a dead body in a bag


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

William42 said:


> yah, agreed on them being the best DJ pedals ever
> 
> Anyway, back to whats important - where the fyck are these pictures yopawn?
> 
> This thread is as good as the one where that kid found a dead body in a bag


 I was quietly remaining behind the scenes....but upon hearing about a kid finding a dead body in a bag...I'm obligated to get involved. It's a fetish of mine.  I run Crampons as well on some of the rockiest stuff the east coast can offer. No issues of any kind.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

*I Found The Photo!!!*

See man, you can't keep stuff from us!!

You guys happy now??


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

rep_1969 said:


> See man, you can't keep stuff from us!!
> 
> You guys happy now??


LMAO :thumbsup:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

That big ring is killa


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

006_007 said:


> That big ring is killa


I was digging the hex end bolt for the pedal!


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

tacubaya said:


>


I like the way you think!


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

You guys read the chainring? It says Phoenix, must be that new DH bike from Pivot hiding under the brush. Didn't know YoPawn was such a well connected dude, a testament to his reviewing skills. And cool touch getting custom chainrings made to match your bike, nothing but bling form those guys at Pivot.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

aenema said:


> You guys read the chainring? It says Phoenix, must be that new DH bike from Pivot hiding under the brush. Didn't know YoPawn was such a well connected dude, a testament to his reviewing skills. And cool touch getting custom chainrings made to match your bike, nothing but bling form those guys at Pivot.


LMAO I was stuck on the pedal bolt... Yeah when they keep it underground they literally try and do so...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

so

any updates? or were you seriously making this up?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

William42 said:


> so
> 
> any updates? or were you seriously making this up?


I think you maybe on to something here. :nono:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

oh hai guyz i caught a unicorn today with my bare hands but i won't give you a pic because i don't want to make unicorns look bad. let's just say it was easy and i don't necessarily not like them. they're still cool, just not as cool.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

saturnine said:


> oh hai guyz i caught a unicorn today with my bare hands but i won't give you a pic because i don't want to make unicorns look bad. let's just say it was easy and i don't necessarily not like them. they're still cool, just not as cool.


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! Unicorns taste like chicken, mmmmm I like chicken.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i thought chickens tasted like unicorn....


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

SamL3227 said:


> i thought chickens tasted like unicorn....


No thats the oompa loompas that chicken tastes like and thats only when you grill them little suckers in lemon! MMMMMM oompa loompas!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

so, can we make it official? if yopawn hasn't posted pictures within the week (or we hear something from lance saying HE saw pictures and its legit), can we declare him officially and for all time full of sh1t?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

William42 said:


> so, can we make it official? if yopawn hasn't posted pictures within the week (or we hear something from lance saying HE saw pictures and its legit), can we declare him officially and for all time full of sh1t?


mmmmmm I like Sh#, Oh wait no I dont!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

William42 said:


> so, can we make it official? if yopawn hasn't posted pictures within the week (or we hear something from lance saying HE saw pictures and its legit), can we declare him officially and for all time full of sh1t?


Well I'd say yes, but for the life of me, I can't figure out why he would start a bogus thread? Yes, him not showing photos is kind'a odd, but why would he make all this up? Do you think he is trying to single-handidly destroy Canfield? Possibly Lance and Chris used to beat him up in the 5th grade or something like that, so now he's out for revenge?


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

revenge... one pedal at a time... 

sounds like a movie I'd go see!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

essenmeinstuff said:


> revenge... one pedal at a time...
> 
> sounds like a movie I'd go see!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I wonder how long we can keep this thread on the main page of this forum?


----------



## Ol' Dirty Biker (May 25, 2009)

Anyone have pin pattern advice or a positive aftermarket replacement pin experience? I love my Crampons, but don't feel the pins grip my 510s as well as my Specialized LoPro Mags...


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

Jeez - LoPro mags are some of the worst-gripping pedals I've used.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Ol' Dirty Biker said:


> Anyone have pin pattern advice or a positive aftermarket replacement pin experience? I love my Crampons, but don't feel the pins grip my 510s as well as my Specialized LoPro Mags...


Are you running any pins in them LOL these things make other peoples feet bleed as you pass by due to grip....

If you have the originals just put the long pins in and they are golden:

*If you have the most recent version heres what I did:*
4mm 0.70 tapered tap 
4mm x 10mm allen screws

Tap hole till the head of tap sticks out 1mm or so back it out and blu loctite the bottom of the pin thread in and it will bottom out flush with the pedal and lock in... The holes closest to the spindle are 3.5-3.75 turns of the tap the regular ones are different. I noticed they varied a bit so I used the head protruding from the pin hole backside as an indicator. After threading and checking depth by inserting a pin and makng sure it bottomed flush I looked at the head of the tap to see where it was stopping so I didnt tap too far...

This lowers the 10mm pin 1mm more and its 1 mm taller than the other at this point. Id have opted for 9mm pins BUT the insertion was short enough that on that long of a pin and that shallow of a mounting depth it might have caused issues...

For the record the stock pins hook up amazing BUT I havent got a single leg gouge since swapping over to my original crampons which had a bit more bitwe than these and I like not having chewed shins and calves... The new pins make a HUGE bite difference...

Heres the new pins









the tap needed









Old pins versus new pins


----------



## Ol' Dirty Biker (May 25, 2009)

Interesting, the pins pictured above are much different than what I received or what is documented in their installation .pdf:

http://www.canfieldbrothers.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/pedal_installation.pdf

Rather than being inserted and ending up flush on one side while protruding on the other, they are inserted with equal parts exposed on both sides of the pedal. They also look to be a smaller diameter than the ones pictured, but size is hard to determine in photos.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Ol' Dirty Biker said:


> Interesting, the pins pictured above are much different than what I received or what is documented in their installation .pdf:
> 
> https://www.canfieldbrothers.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/pedal_installation.pdf
> 
> Rather than being inserted and ending up flush on one side while protruding on the other, they are inserted with equal parts exposed on both sides of the pedal. They also look to be a smaller diameter than the ones pictured, but size is hard to determine in photos.


You have version 1: Insert the long pins in them all of them and blue loc-tite the pins in to keep them in place. The grip was so amazing on those I couldnt tell if a pin wasnt there or not, my foot was still stuck.

Heres the measurement for long: 8mm protruding each side approx.


----------



## Ol' Dirty Biker (May 25, 2009)

Had long pins around the perimeter and shorter pins in the center, then removed 1/2 the center pins thinking they potentially were arching my foot in a convex shape and preventing the perimeter pins from gripping as well. I'll replace all the center pins with the long versions and see how that works out. Thanks for the advice!

When were updated versions released? I ordered mine direct and received them in March/April '10.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Got mine in 2 weeks ago when they arrived... Yeah leave the center pins in and as far as the concave or convex dont sweat it... The pins are so thin the embed in your soul!
My new set up modified are right there with thee original version now and rode mud, water crossings and nasty ragged single track (blown corners rocks and TONS of chatter) and they worked AMAZING...

Since going to the crampons my legs arent leaving blood spots on the bed sheets Pi$$ing off the wife..


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

I wonder if we could dig up the "Info on FlyPaper pedals relased"--
I rode them but I crashed and amputated both my feet at the ankles due to their thinness, don't have any pics, but it's true........I don't endorse Flypaper pedals anymore because I have plastic feet which is cool in a sense because I'm counting all the grams to be fast. Kinda a win win situation, I don't even wear shoes, I bolt on a spd cleat right to my plastic feet......


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Demodude said:


> I wonder if we could dig up the "Info on FlyPaper pedals relased"--
> I rode them but I crashed and amputated both my feet at the ankles due to their thinness, don't have any pics, but it's true........I don't endorse Flypaper pedals anymore because I have plastic feet which is cool in a sense because I'm counting all the grams to be fast. Kinda a win win situation, I don't even wear shoes, I bolt on a spd cleat right to my plastic feet......


Shoot just drill a hole in the plactic and bolt it directly to the crank... :thumbsup:


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> Shoot just drill a hole in the plactic and bolt it directly to the crank... :thumbsup:


Dude, be ridiculous......... Are you seriously making fun of a double amputee??!!!!!! You are SICK my friend......


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm going to keep bumping until we see some pics or we can conclude yopawn is the most FOS person among many on mtbr. If either he posts pictures, or lance gets on and tells us he's not making it up, I'm going to rank him slightly above that calidher kid who stole a bike and posted on here about how to paint it so the original owner wouldn't know, but below "can I slam my boxxer to 178"


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Demodude said:


> Dude, be ridiculous......... Are you seriously making fun of a double amputee??!!!!!! You are SICK my friend......


Nope, buddy of mine shot his left ball off and I still make fun of him! Just making sure I dont discriminate anyone... We are all breathing my air so I feel obligated to leave no one out! :thumbsup: LOL

Oh and amputees taste like chicken MMMMMMMMM! But then so do Small people and cats especially, just like KFC for the poor guy! MMMMM cats.


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

You seem to have a slight obsession for chicken.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Sneeck said:


> You seem to have a slight obsession for chicken.


LOL no im packing the house up and getting ready to move back home so Im really bored and with my kids around (out for summer and 2.5yr old) I learned if Im more annoying then them they do what I ask so Ill shut up... This weeks annoyance is chicken! 

Next week will probably be something from the jurrasic period, Dont know yet the annoyance will reveal itself next week while the wifes at work. Shes like cryptonite it just Pi$$e$ her off and then I get schooled...

And that my friend "tastes like CHICKEN MMMMM!" :thumbsup:


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

After reading this thread I have a claim of my own.....

I can no longer endorse the internet :skep:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Sneeck said:


> You seem to have a slight obsession for chicken.







Best chicken clip ever! FYI, I don;t endorse chicken......


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

You're ****ing joking right? You bent your burly ass cranks with this hit and your *****ing because you bent the spindle "2 or 3 degrees", and you will no longer endorse them because you couldn't still ride them? Then you make a thread that has "Carnage Asada" in the title, yet post no pictures? Seriously, I think your next cranks should be of the 178mm variety. 

****, you are retarded. 

Ban.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

> "I do not approve of chicken..."


What. The. ****.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Tim F. said:


> Best chicken clip ever! FYI, I don;t endorse chicken......


lol

I always wonder how they audition for these vids...

"We're looking for some sketchy a$$ looking ******* types to talk about fvcking chickens and look like they mean it..."


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

WTF? What movie is that from??


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> WTF? What movie is that from??


Rob Zombies "Devil's Rejects". Great movie is you like sadistic homor.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Tim F. said:


> Best chicken clip ever! FYI, I don;t endorse chicken......


Uh yeah I dont like chicken any more!!!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

This seems to be a good place to put this. Granted it's a rooster, but still.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I can't believe you would make something like this up yopawn


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

rep_1969 said:


> This seems to be a good place to put this. Granted it's a rooster, but still.


LMAO Its close enough!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> This seems to be a good place to put this. Granted it's a rooster, but still.


Is that a Road Island Red!:arf:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Tim F. said:


> Is that a Road Island Red!:arf:


It is! And if you cut it's head off, and stick your . . . . .:skep:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> It is! And if you cut it's head off, and stick your . . . . .:skep:


QuuaaaWW!:ihih:


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

essenmeinstuff said:


> lol
> 
> I always wonder how they audition for these vids...
> 
> "We're looking for some sketchy a$$ looking ******* types to talk about fvcking chickens and look like they mean it..."


Haha, from Devils Rejects. Leave it to Rob Zombie to come up with a chicken F'n scene


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

if a tfee falls in a forest and no one takes a picture did it really happen? Yes, cause the OP bent his pedal and crank on it's stump!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

tomorrow is the day yopawn


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

BFP


Bump Fo Pics


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Demo-9 said:


> BFP
> 
> Bump Fo Pics


Got some long island long legged reds for ya in the back! MMMMMM Chicken


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> Got some long island long legged reds for ya in the back! MMMMMM Chicken


I see you like yourself some chicken again bullcrew. Or is that "LOVE" yourself some chicken? :thumbsup:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

rep_1969 said:


> I see you like yourself some chicken again bullcrew. Or is that "LOVE" yourself some chicken? :thumbsup:


Just pop the head off and OOOOH! LOL

LOL Im a hamster and duct tape kinda guy personally, chickens arent compact and dont fit in my pockets for easy carying.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

Man, what a great thread.  

I must watch too much Fox News, which explains my tendency to create over-the-top titles. Sheeiit, I should send them this thread as a resume.  No one can deny my threads get a lot of hits.  

You guys are correct. I made this up just so I could make my past claims about these pedals, look bad. I just woke up one morning and decided to totally slag on Canfield Brothers for no reason at all.  Yup, I gave them no props at all in this thread (I assume you didn't read it, so that is the summary).  

Really? I wanted to update you guys on my personal experience with these. It's amazing how many assumptions people make to discount my own personal opinion about my use of these pedals. I found these pedals to be the best damn thing to ever happen to my pedals purchases and since I was an early adopter, felt it would be good to give reviews about them. They are amazing, well... up until I had them fail in a way that had NEVER occurred to me was even possible. I have seen so many damn bent cranks (far more than mine) with pedals still good to go. 

Regardless of my experience with the bent pedal (it bent 20 degrees, not 2-3) and a ever so slightly bent crank (just enough to cause knee pain on climbs), I still love these pedals. 


Right now I have the Wah Wahs on there. I miss the feel of the Crampons every second I am on the bike.    Checked out the Point One pedals, too much drag. I seriously had to wrench my ankle to get it to stay level and not turn with the cranks. Good thing I didn't jump in and buy them. Would feel great for jumping and DH though. I would reconsider if the thing wasn;t so tight. 

If Canfield puts pins back into the center, I will probably go back to these pedals and just carry an extra pedal (I still have one good one) in my backpack for longer rides where it is a concern. I still feel no other fat pedal I have tried matches the efficiency and knee pain relief (for myself, don't take that as another universal claim  ) of these, which is why I might be willing to carry extra weight. 

My last set of pedals bent multiple cranks without bending or being useless. The last crank was a Shimano Hone (bent to crap but still rideable for getting out), which I put into a similar category as the SLX. Now, I do consider that overkill a little bit on the pedal's side, which is why I ventured into a lighter duty pedal. 


If you are going to call me an idiot (by all means feel free to do so, since I have admitted my mistake of idiocy too), at least get your facts straight on what I said and don't bring yourself down to my level of bad internet writing idiocy.  


I am rather annoyed that I have to keep addressing the same questions over and over again. People really don't read, and just hit reply with tons of angst built up over the title. The proper thing to have done on my part would be to just update my other Canfield pedal thread. 

Also, $150 pedals are half the price of $150 cranks (what I paid)? man, should work on my math, since it is clearly cheaper to bend the pedal.  

peace out,
YoPawn


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

*PiCZ r GTFO!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

YoPawn said:


> Man, what a great thread.
> 
> I must watch too much Fox News, which explains my tendency to create over-the-top titles. Sheeiit, I should send them this thread as a resume.  No one can deny my threads get a lot of hits.
> 
> ...


BUT now the real question is Yopawn, *Do you like chickens?*


----------



## stumo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

no pics == it did not happen


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

YoPawn said:


> Man, what a great thread.
> 
> I must watch too much Fox News, which explains my tendency to create over-the-top titles. Sheeiit, I should send them this thread as a resume.  No one can deny my threads get a lot of hits.
> 
> ...


all this and still no pics. i've wasted my time and read all your posts and it still sounds like bs. you are complaining the pedals bent?? why?? ***** happens and maybe you had to walk out. boo hoo. now you start a thread about bending them and show no pics out of what? respect for canfield? if that was the case why start the thread?? after all the love you have for the pedals you cry because they bent when you bent your cranks as well? it's not angst because people haven't read your posts, its angst because you come across as a d00sh


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

> Checked out the Point One pedals, too much drag. I seriously had to wrench my ankle to get it to stay level and not turn with the cranks.


my point 1's felt a little tight when i rotated them with my fingers, but when riding there was no noticeable drag. non-issue.

however they do not have the tenacious grip of the wah wahs.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> LOL no im packing the house up and getting ready to move back home so Im really bored and with my kids around (out for summer and 2.5yr old) I learned if Im more annoying then them they do what I ask so Ill shut up... This weeks annoyance is chicken!
> 
> Next week will probably be something from the jurrasic period, Dont know yet the annoyance will reveal itself next week while the wifes at work. Shes like cryptonite it just Pi$$e$ her off and then I get schooled...
> 
> And that my friend "tastes like CHICKEN MMMMM!" :thumbsup:


Are you sure that screw in your skull didn't migrate a bit north, all of a sudden? If it entered the frontal lobe one of the symptons is that everything starts tasting like chicken. I'd have another X-ray if I were you (but then you might be better off leaving it the way it is - now you can eat any crap and believe it's chicken! Way cheaper way to feed yourself. Have a cat! Have a dog! Have a fairy pixie leprechaun!  ).

:drumroll:


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

YoPawn said:


> blah, blah, blah... fox news...
> blah, blah, blah... wah wah's...
> blah, blah, blah... $150 crank...
> I still won't post up pics... blah, blah, blah...
> ...


Yep, that's what I read.  

Really? still no pics? WTF man:madman: ???

Seriously, if you un-endorse a product, you're required by teh lawz uf tha intrawebs to provide a .jpg. (oh yeah, it's a law!)

As a duly noted official intrebebz member I would think you would know this.:nono:

We're all very disappointed in you.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

bullcrew said:


> Just pop the head off and OOOOH! LOL
> 
> LOL Im a hamster and duct tape kinda guy personally, chickens arent compact and dont fit in my pockets for easy carying.


Better bring a 2 X 4, and step-ladder! Tht's a whole lotta road island red!:eekster:


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> It is! And if you cut it's head off, and stick your . . . . .:skep:


Don't want to get all technical on you, but that's not a RI Red.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

...and still no pics. fuсk this internet faggotry.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

saturnine said:


> ...and still no pics. fuсk this internet faggotry.


"****" isn't edited out of this site like "****" "***" "****", "dirty waffle", "****face", ************* *** ****, etc?


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

eabos said:


> "****" isn't edited out of this site like "****" "***" "****", "dirty waffle", "****face", ************* *** ****, etc?


Hey! What the ****?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

****


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Hmmmmm 3 minute bump!!!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

erased for good internet behavior 

HAHAHAHAHA quote it and remove all the crap from around it and it embeds....Add what youd like to it and whala

OK so this is just the work aroud version we arent as blessed to be able to slang....


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Burppp! eerrrr bump.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Tim F. said:


> Burppp! eerrrr bump.


BiiiiiizyUUUUUMP! 12 minute bump!


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree this thread needs bumping till we see some pics of the said carnage.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

This is worste than a Married mans Playboy subcription....same girl each issue! Way too much text and not enough pics.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Tim F. said:


> This is worste than a Married mans Playboy subcription....same girl each issue! Way too much text and not enough pics.


its friday, we'll be seeing some pics today, yopawn has his e-rep to live up to, otherwise he gets declared mtbrs official most full of sh1t poster.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

YoPawn said:


> Man, what a great thread.
> 
> I must watch too much Fox News, which explains my tendency to create over-the-top titles. Sheeiit, I should send them this thread as a resume.  No one can deny my threads get a lot of hits.
> 
> ...


I kinda feel bad now . . . . me and my chicken/rooster photos and such. I'd like to offer this one as an apology.  (Being a graphic designer doesn't help my cause though.)

Yopawn, you could end this all though, by just showing the pixs man.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

William42 said:


> its friday, we'll be seeing some pics today, yopawn has his e-rep to live up to, otherwise he gets declared mtbrs official most full of sh1t poster.


Looks like I started it then huh?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

rep_1969 said:


> I kinda feel bad now . . . . me and my chicken/rooster photos and such. I'd like to offer this one as an apology.   (Being a graphic designer doesn't help my cause though.)
> 
> Yopawn, you could end this all though, by just showing the pixs man.


Yeah now the threads getting more complete we officially have the evil chicken twins!!! LOL

Love the eyes gives them little nuggets a stare......


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey Tacubaya, I think your "this thread sucks" graphic has a virus imbedded in it. Every time I get onto this thread my anti-virus say your graphic's name is associated with a virus.

GREAT, now this thread is INFECTED!!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Attached Images


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by rep_1969 : 3 Hours Ago at 12:33 PM. 
Yikes! Road Island Red ex-GF's:yikes


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

B


rep_1969 said:


> Hey Tacubaya, I think your "this thread sucks" graphic has a virus imbedded in it. Every time I get onto this thread my anti-virus say your graphic's name is associated with a virus.
> 
> GREAT, now this thread is INFECTED!!


Great now we have a picturless, chicken screwing, evil chucks, bike riding rooster thread that's got bugs to boot....

MMMMMMMMM I LIKE BUGS. THEY TOO TASTE LIKE CHICKEN.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Uhhh, I was under the impression there would be punch and pie in this thread....and maybe a picture???


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

eabos said:


> Uhhh, I was under the impression there would be punch and pie in this thread....and maybe a picture???


You want to punch who in the pie and take a picture of it!!!

Better post it or she didnt get her pie punched!!!!:nono:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

eabos said:


> Uhhh, I was under the impression there would be punch and pie in this thread....and maybe a picture???


I thought they were talking about doing ads for tampons!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

bullcrew said:


> B
> 
> Great now we have a picturless, chicken screwing, evil chucks, bike riding rooster thread that's got bugs to boot....
> 
> MMMMMMMMM I LIKE BUGS. THEY TOO TASTE LIKE CHICKEN.


Viruses and chicken sex are a bad combo. Next pamdemic: Chicken Clamidia.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Tim F. said:


> Viruses and chicken sex are a bad combo. Next pamdemic: Chicken Clamidia.


I blame it on the Aussies. Just like how they gave the clap to all the koalas...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

well, its now saturday, and its official. Yopawn, for some fycking weird reason, made that sh1t up and is officially mtbrs resident dumbass tard, even lower then bxxr rider. Never trust anything he says, because he's probably making it up.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

.......bump


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

eabos said:


> .......bump


Lol, keep it going WTF. :thumbsup:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Oh I see we have some Monday Morning Bumpidness action going on.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Finally, a quality contributer! haha


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i snagged my pedal on a super tough blade of grass and it bent the pedal, the pedal bent the crank, the crank bent the frame


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

saturnine said:


> i snagged my pedal on a super tough blade of grass and it bent the pedal, the pedal bent the crank, the crank bent the frame


Judging by al the typos, I'd say you had a pretty bad concousion! hope you didn't get too F'd up!:thumbsup:

If I were you I wouldn't endorse riding on really rigid grass anymore!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nick_M2R said:


> Cant we all just get along?.....
> 
> :idea:
> 
> :thumbsup:


Ah yes, finally a little carne cruda in this old thread... 

I have a hard (no pun  ) time picking a winner, but I think Miss Peru over there on the left has got to be a front runner.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

I was about to say this thread is a waste of five pages....but then the BUTT shot was just posted. This thread has been saved.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Where do I got to apply to become a butt-painter?


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Iceman2058 said:


> Ah yes, finally a little carne cruda in this old thread...
> 
> I have a hard (no pun  ) time picking a winner, but I think Miss Peru over there on the left has got to be a front runner.


Im non discriminant, hence ill take em all :thumbsup:

Thread saved


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Pull my finger!


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I no longer endorse pedals.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

This thread stinks...


...Who pulled Tim's finger


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> You want to punch who in the pie and take a picture of it!!!
> 
> Better post it or she didnt get her pie punched!!!!:nono:


Nice!! :thumbsup:

I think I found the pedal-pick again. I'm pretty sure this is the right one this time. What do you expect from plastic pedals? I didn't know the Canfield pedals were plastic?? ut:


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey, I cant believe how much damage those pedal bodies take and the spindle hasn't broken. Seriously, replace those pedals, stat. Nothing worse than pedaling out of saddle with your weight thrown over the front of the bike when your spindle shears. it sucks. Bad.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

"Pedals are in!
Thursday, July 8th, 2010
The new Crampons are in- Black in available now– Colors: blue, gold, and grey- in a couple of weeks-"

What is new about the "new" pedals? Colors?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

the new ones don't bend


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

saturnine said:


> the new ones don't bend


But this one does! Not qieit black, more like brown honey! Endorsed by Bob Mc Shiver Mc Timbers, but looks flexy to me!


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@saturnine: The spindles or the platforms bend?


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Tim F. said:


> But this one does! Not qieit black, more like brown honey! Endorsed by Bob Mc Shiver Mc Timbers, but looks flexy to me!


EXACTLY what this thread needed!

hahahahahahahahahahaa...WTF?!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Will this thread never end?

Busted Pedals


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

#231

this one could go for the recordbooks!

btw. anyone here taking an opportunity to participate in burning man this year? i was not able to engage in pursuing this festivity but im sure at least one person on here will be.


----------



## lanceamatic (Aug 6, 2009)

SamL3227 said:


> #231
> 
> this one could go for the recordbooks!
> 
> btw. anyone here taking an opportunity to participate in burning man this year? i was not able to engage in pursuing this festivity but im sure at least one person on here will be.


Yep.. i'm going for the whole week.. my 3rd time, but first in 3 years, had to take a couple years off due to work/personal life situations.

should be fkcin blast.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Since this thread has gotten kinda BLAH lately, I thought I'd add a little something.

So I was reading the news today and this story popped up about a "purse snatcher" getting caught because while a family was taking a photo, he was "caught in the act" in the background of the said photo. The family instantly went to the cops with the digital camera, and the cops ran out and caught the guy still in the vicinity of the crime.

Any way.

Here is the photo that was attached to the story. As you can see, the guy is clearly in the background ripping these poor people off. But the more I looked at this photo, I saw something that was even more funny. Take a gander and see if you guys see it too. Maybe I just have a twisted mind, or have worked too many hours this week, but this photo is freaking hilarious to me!!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

the little girl has seen that man's schlong and is rather impressed. twisted.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

someone in the back ground (under dudes arm) either dry humping the wall/statue or taking a pi$$ against it...


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

rep_1969: Are those two guys on the steps behind the foreground family doing yoga?


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

*This Girl was less impressed!*






:skep:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

You're all correct. I guess it all just depends on your "sickness"!! 

BTW, what the hell is this thread about again???


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

rep_1969 said:


> You're all correct. I guess it all just depends on your "sickness"!!
> 
> BTW, what the hell is this thread about again???


its all about the bump


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

Here it is.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Bump


----------



## FA-Q (Jun 10, 2008)

If Canfield puts pins back into the center, I will probably go back to these pedals and just carry an extra pedal (I still have one good one) in my backpack for longer rides where it is a concern.
YoPawn[/QUOTE]

Really? You're gonna carry ONE extra pedal? Will it be a right or a left? Last I checked, they weren't interchangeable right to left- ya know, the threads going in opposite directions and such things... 
BTW, where's the pic to show us all the "carnage asada"?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Did I miss anything because I did not look into this thread in the last couple of weeks?


----------



## stumo (Feb 29, 2008)

Miss anything?


Naa, there was nothing to miss in the first place!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

We ALL missed something in this thread.

Photographic proof.


----------



## stumo (Feb 29, 2008)

Photographic proof?

We got conclusive proof YoPawn is a ******


----------



## jager7 (Sep 29, 2008)

Iceman2058 said:


> Where do I got to apply to become a butt-painter?


I hear this chick is hiring, hope you got lots of paint!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

jager7 said:


> I hear this chick is hiring, hope you got lots of paint!


Damn! Dats a whole lotta BUTT! I wouldn't want to pull her finger!:nono:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

saturnine said:


> the little girl has seen that man's schlong and is rather impressed. twisted.


Dude, you are a sicko.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

*Thread revival*

Still nothing?
Looks like YoPawn has gone into hiding. Or, perhaps he forgot his extra pedal on a recent ride and has yet to walk himself out.
Should a search party be sent out?

Eric


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

jager7: I hit that about 100 lbs ago. Hey where are the pictures of the NEW Crampon pedals? What's different about the new models, bearing, spindle or body changes?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

yopawn has not made a post anywhere on mtbr in 4 weeks. he is definitely in hiding.


----------



## stumo (Feb 29, 2008)

saturnine said:


> yopawn has not made a post anywhere on mtbr in 4 weeks. he is definitely in hiding.


yeah, what a moron!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

To get this train wreck back on topic, I've ridden 2 days @ Whistler so far with my Crampons and despite taking a couple of the biggest pedal/rock strikes ever they haven't lost a pin (just a little paint).


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

whodaphuck said:


> To get this train wreck back on topic, I've ridden 2 days @ Whistler so far with my Crampons and despite taking a couple of the biggest pedal/rock strikes ever they haven't lost a pin (just a little paint).


nope. thats impossible, they bend when you tap them on rotten tree stumps. Trust me, I ride at northstar where the dirt is groomed and there aren't any rocks and I bend mine all the time.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I bent mine chasing down some Road Island Reds!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i bent mine taking them out of the packaging. to the pedals defence, it was some good-ass packaging.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

what?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> what?


what?


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

saturnine said:


> what?


Whatever.


----------



## stumo (Feb 29, 2008)

Eh?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

come again?


----------



## MyBikeRideStory (Sep 13, 2010)

*My Bike Ride Story*

Visit http://mybikeridestory.yolasite.com/ Great bike stories, pics, videos, news and more!!


----------



## stumo (Feb 29, 2008)

Tim F. said:


> I bent mine chasing down some Road Island Reds!


surely you mean Rhode Island Reds????


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

MyBikeRideStory said:


> Visit http://mybikeridestory.yolasite.com/ Great bike stories, pics, videos, news and more!!


Is this yopawn's new user name????


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

stumo said:


> surely you mean Rhode Island Reds????


The ones with the long legs!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## stumo (Feb 29, 2008)

rugbyred said:


> Still nothing?
> Looks like YoPawn has gone into hiding. Or, perhaps he forgot his extra pedal on a recent ride and has yet to walk himself out.
> Should a search party be sent out?
> 
> Eric


i think you could be onto something............


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

BUMP....for sake of confusion


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

eabos said:


> BUMP....for sake of confusion


Sweet avatar!!


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

saturnine said:


> the little girl has seen that man's schlong and is rather impressed. twisted.


HAhAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

chris_d said:


> HAhAHAHAHAHAH


Yeah, when I first read the article and saw the photo I laughed my arse off. Then I had to share it with you guys, especially on this thread. twisted indeed


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

perttime said:


> Did I miss anything because I did not look into this thread in the last couple of weeks?


The monkey video was kind of funny.

Why is this thread still open?


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

More azz paintiing, just in time for Holloween!


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> Sweet avatar!!











Is that the Diablo shirt? I have one of them also but don't use it too much on the front range of CO LOL.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

stumblemumble said:


> The monkey video was kind of funny.
> 
> Why is this thread still open?


we're waiting for pics


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Humpty BUMPty sat on a wall. Then he fell off and bent his Crampons!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

MMMMMMMM CHICKEN PROTESTERS!!!!
I dont like chicken this week but nbow chicken protesters...
She can come chicken protest at my house... 
See chickens gets chicks!!! She must be a tree huggin long leg breed...


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Bullcrew I call BS. that photo can not be real.

evidence: she is holding a uk PITA sign, we all know girls in teh uk are not that hot.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

saturnine said:


> yopawn has not made a post anywhere on mtbr in 4 weeks. he is definitely in hiding.


Your mission, should you chose to accept it, is to discover his new MTBR identity. Look for suspiciously well-informed noobs (=low post count) with a fetish for pedals... :crazy:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

*I trained my do to torture chickens!*


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

^^ She wanted it, that tease. She could have left the box anytime - pfffff - playing hard to get is so old-fashioned.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Love the stickers holding it shut.... lol


----------



## stumo (Feb 29, 2008)

i frikkin hate chicken.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Chicken taste like chicken


----------



## stumo (Feb 29, 2008)

so, has yopawn appeared on here with a new name???????


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm pretty sure this is one of the ugliest DH bikes ever built. Yes, No?

I "DARE" you to find one more ugly than this. :thumbsup:

OH, AND LOOK NO PEDALS HERE EITHER!!!!


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Goddamn! That's one of the fugliest bikeys I've ever seen...


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Lacks that "flexy " look! Reject it.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Yopawn

Thanks for the heads up. Was considering the Crampons but went with a set of Point1 Podiums. I didn't want to carry a third pedal every time I went for a ride. 
On a more serious note, the Podiums are some fantastic pedals. Full day of mud riding at Mont Ste-Anne and they are full of grip. 

Eric


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

rep_1969 said:


> I'm pretty sure this is one of the ugliest DH bikes ever built. Yes, No?
> 
> I "DARE" you to find one more ugly than this. :thumbsup:
> 
> OH, AND LOOK NO PEDALS HERE EITHER!!!!


I dont think it looks that bad...


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*Dude,*



Tim F. said:


>


Dude, how drunk was that puppy to try and ***k a chicken! I need at least a sixer!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Quarashi and Moosey!

This *BUMPS* for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

*Bumps?*


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

DucJ said:


>


Hey my bump doesnt come with a High , what a waste...I need to talk to my bump dealer now....

Damn coke heads didnt you heard razors can be hazardous to your health or that moneys filthy! Frickin crackheads, ya got to teach them how to stay safe these days....


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

rmasse10 said:


> I dont think it looks that bad...


Really? Well to each their own I guess. You know, this is probably one of those bikes that when you see them in "real life" you're like "Wow, that's a bad-arse bike!!"

Who knows. Any way, I thought it was cool that like this thread, it had no pedals too. :thumbsup:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> Quarashi and Moosey!
> 
> This *BUMPS* for you! :thumbsup:


As long as it's not a Budweiser, or is that a Butt-wiper??


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Canfield Brothers Crampon Platform Pedals*

Cheers to the past 30 posts that have everything to do with nothing. :madman: :madmax: 

Canfield exchanged the ti gold spindles for steel - I wonder if the gold spindles were sourced from the lot floating around on ebay, about forty bucks from taiwan. Perhaps the quality wasn't up to par with US F22 Raptor ti spindles for a twenty spot more. Pedals are 6mm thick. I think most "thin" platforms are 11mm or 12mm? Still under 400g for the Crampons. Discuss amongst yourselves. Who has the new anodized pedals?


----------



## stumo (Feb 29, 2008)

illnacord said:


> Cheers to the past 30 posts that have everything to do with nothing. :madman: :madmax:


The last 30 posts has got everything to do with something!!!


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

We didn't exchange the Ti gold spindles, they have always been cromoly. The gold coating was wearing off quickly so we ditched it for a durable silver coating just before production. That was quite the odd speculation about spindle sourcing and I don't think that "most pedals" are 11 or 12mm. 
I'm on the new pedals (kinda obvious) and I'm liking them. Just like last years but you can tighten the pins better.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

flymybike said:


> I'm on the new pedals (kinda obvious) and I'm liking them. Just like last years but you can tighten the pins better.


Whatever Canfield.....maybe you should learn to ride a bike and then get back to us about durability! 

Cheers from Whistler!
EB


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> Whatever Canfield.....maybe you should learn to ride a bike and then get back to us about durability!
> 
> Cheers from Whistler!
> EB


Bbbbwwwaaahahaha. EBX you rule! I gotta get back up to your neck of the woods. Sound like you might have a couple trails that don't suck. If you have some rottin stumps on trail maybe I could try to ride as hard as YP but your packing the extra pedal.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

illnacord said:


> Cheers to the past 30 posts that have everything to do with nothing. :madman: :madmax:
> Discuss amongst yourselves. Who has the new anodized pedals?
> 
> View attachment 572335


 LOL yeah I think the thread has a life of its own its like going to the guy who started a wildfire and asking him not to smoke the ciggarette tha just burned 20k acres... Too late :thumbsup:

"Discuss on 3, 2, 1 TALK>>>>>"  LMAO... that always cracks me up, blah, blah blah Discuss... Uh if we want to the thread will get big if we dont want to it will fizzle out and Im glad that I can discuss because some said I could... Nothing against you theres several people that put that in and it cracks me up every time...

Either way crampons rock, the chicken poking dude is still raw, the chicken protester is hot and Id beg to say she doesnt taste like chicken which is a good thing and I LIKE CHICKEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## lars-erik (Jan 29, 2010)

You definitely want to watch out for rotten stumps when riding with EB!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

For the Chicken lovers


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Demodude said:


> Dude, how drunk was that puppy to try and ***k a chicken! I need at least a sixer!


Fyvker ate my last viagra!:incazzato:


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

that video > broken pedals


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

fourtyounce said:


> that video > broken pedals


That vidio=Lovin chicken while waiting on the pic of the BENT (not broken) pedal.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

bump for great justice.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

So was this thread REALLY the end of YoPawn??? C'mon YP, you gotta be lurking, you can't just walk away like that. What, THEY win???


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

This thing is still going? Wow.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> This thing is still going? Wow.


Back from the dead!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> This thing is still going? Wow.


we want closure.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Iceman2058 said:


> So was this thread REALLY the end of YoPawn??? C'mon YP, you gotta be lurking, you can't just walk away like that. What, THEY win???


I think he's signed on as "Papa Surf", and kicken serious troll butt on the "Janky Jumps" thread


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

*Special Message to YoPawn*


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Tim F. said:


> I think he's signed on as "Papa Surf", and kicken serious troll butt on the "Janky Jumps" thread


HA! Too funny. Only problem is that there is no way the creator of Jankyworld can afford Crampons


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Tim F. said:


> Back rom the dead!


I haven't visited this forum in a bit but everytime I do the same damn threads are on the first page..die damn it die


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

DJ Giggity said:


>


YoPawn come back, you can blame it all on me!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Just like a bad dream, it just won't go away!

Anyone have any goog chicken post?


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

cockadodalldo mother fkr


----------



## metalMTB (Sep 15, 2005)

Lol


----------

